# RIC, VA Seeking 1 More Player



## repl1ka (Jun 6, 2009)

Our group is seeking to fill a last slot. We are all new to the 4e rules, so please if you are an advanced player, we are sorry, but you may not fit in here.

Anyways to check out the info go here:

Forgotten Realms 4.0 Group Needs 1 More - The Richmond Roleplaying Games Meetup Group (Richmond, VA) - Meetup.com

Jason


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2009)

One Eyed Jacques on Cary St frequently has players on weekends and you may be able to recruit there.


----------

